# BERGWERK Mercury Carbon



## RK @ BERGWERK (17. Dezember 2008)

demnächst mehr..................


----------



## rastalanda (7. Januar 2009)

werter herr kupper,

sehnlichst erwarte ich das demnächst ... empfinde zwar, dass bergwerk es nicht nötig hat auch noch auf der carbon-welle mitzureiten, da ich mit meinen 1290gr mercury sl sehr zufrieden bin ... aber wie von ihnen in einem anderen fred schon angemerkt, bedeutet stillstand bestenfalls patina und schlimmstenfalls rückschritt ...

daher wünsche ich mir im sinne des nicht-stillstehens neue infos und details in diesem fred ... damit mein tägliches nachsehen nicht frustriert ...  

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (7. Januar 2009)

rastalanda schrieb:


> daher wünsche ich mir im sinne des nicht-stillstehens neue infos und details in diesem fred ... damit mein tägliches nachsehen nicht frustriert ...
> 
> Danke.



bitte noch wenige Tage Geduld ! .......


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Januar 2009)

nach weiteren 10 Tagen immer noch nix neues..
zumindest ein paar angaben oder wie bei dem prototyp mal en paar fakten..das man mal nen anhaltspunkt hätte..

..von der neuen Seite hab ich auch noch nix gesehn..

gruß


----------



## rastalanda (17. Januar 2009)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> nach weiteren 10 Tagen immer noch nix neues..
> zumindest ein paar angaben oder wie bei dem prototyp mal en paar fakten..das man mal nen anhaltspunkt hätte..
> 
> ..von der neuen Seite hab ich auch noch nix gesehn..
> ...







dem kann ich mich voller trauer nur anschließen ...  ... schnüff


----------

